# W2003 Domäne umstellen?



## josDesign (5. Dezember 2003)

Hallo

Ich habe gerade eine Windows 2003 Server Domäne laufen, bei welcher ich diese Einstellung gewählt habe:







Nun möchte ich aber den Server umstellen auf Prä-Windows-Serverbetriebssystemen da eich einen Eisfair.org Linuxserver betreibe.


Wie stelle ich diese Einstellung um?


----------



## josDesign (16. Dezember 2003)

Danke, aber nicht mehr nötig....

habe nur eine Kleinigkeit in der Registry umstellen müssen.

wens interessiert: PM!


----------

